# VERY disappointed in Tivo for the first time



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

So I discovered today that when I upgraded to Tivo Roamio 2 years ago, they didn't cancel my old unit. Monthly, I've been paying for TWO units--my new and old one--both $15 each. That means I've paid nearly $350 on a unit that hasn't even been active.

*I admit I should have noticed sooner, *but these bill separately on my bank account, so for two years I've just seen $15 for Tivo and didn't think twice about it...not realizing I'd been getting double-billed.

So I called today to have that second unit removed and the best they can do is refund $15 for last month's payment. That's it. No compensation by giving me a deal on Lifetime or anything. Just $350 out the window. "Sorry. Those are our terms and policies." The CSR went on to say that she didn't agree with corporate, but there's nothing she could do.

Are you kidding me? And then get this--she said she could get me lifetime on a refurbished Roamio for $250, but if I wanted lifetime on my current Roamio, it would be $399. Because "those are our terms and policies." LOL they would save money if they didn't ship me a refurbished unit, but they won't do it.

For the first time, I'm very disappointed in my experience with Tivo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JuryDuty said:


> So I discovered today that when I upgraded to Tivo Roamio 2 years ago, they didn't cancel my old unit. Monthly, I've been paying for TWO units--my new and old one--both $15 each. That means I've paid nearly $350 on a unit that hasn't even been active.
> 
> *I admit I should have noticed sooner, *but these bill separately on my bank account, so for two years I've just seen $15 for Tivo and didn't think twice about it...not realizing I'd been getting double-billed.
> 
> ...


Why is this TiVos fault?


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Ouch, that burns. Where has the old unit been this whole time? Do you have any details from the cancellation? Someone else posted they were given a case number in case follow up was needed. At a minimum they should at least credit you for the lower rate on the second subscription since they were billing you the full amount on both.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I hate to be blunt but it's kind of your fault. Almost 100% your fault. Unless you specifically told Tivo to cancel your other box why would they do that on their own.

Sorry, but this seems to be on you.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

It is weird to me that people can be charged something and not notice. I see every single transaction made on any and all of our accounts.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Why is this TiVos fault?


*As I indicated above, it's not entirely.* But:

1. Their systems should be smart enough to realize that if a Tivo isn't active for 2 YEARS that maybe the person shouldn't be paying for updates.

And more importantly:

2. When I called and said, "My Tivo died, I want a new one," they should have taken it as a cue to cancel the old one.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

It is unfortunate and TiVo's policy. Sorry that you didn't notice for so long, that sucks.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

JuryDuty said:


> *2. When I called and said, "My Tivo died, I want a new one," they should have taken it as a cue to cancel the old one.*


*

I assume you explained all that to the CSR. Did they escalate it for further consideration? Did they at least explain why you weren't at least getting a discount on the second sub?

You could request a chargeback from your credit card company stating they were charging you for service on something that didn't work. Not sure if that will work but you could try. They are limited in how far they can go back.

I am not saying TiVo is to blame for any of this. I too have a few credit card charges that have gone unnoticed and it's a pain to work out.*


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I paid for more than decade of NFL Sunday Ticket on DirecTV despite the fact that I hate sports and specifically refused their offer of a free trial when I signed up. You gotta check those bills...

A few thousand dollars lost was my wake-up call.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry, you have no reason to be disappointed in Tivo. You should be 100% disappointed in yourself. When I canceled my old Tivo I received a confirmation number. Your an old timer here (since 2003), you should know how to cancel a Tivo.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

thefisch said:


> I assume you explained all that to the CSR. Did they escalate it for further consideration? Did they at least explain why you weren't at least getting a discount on the second sub?
> 
> You could request a chargeback from your credit card company stating they were charging you for service on something that didn't work. Not sure if that will work but you could try. They are limited in how far they can go back.
> 
> I am not saying TiVo is to blame for any of this. I too have a few credit card charges that have gone unnoticed and it's a pain to work out.


I called back. The second CSR was MUCH more helpful. He said there's nothing he could do for what I'd paid, and that the monthly charge was $13.95 for one and a multiservice discount of $13 for the second (which made no sense) but he said that's because of the generations difference.

But then he put me on hold for a few minutes, and came back and offered me lifetime for $199 on my current unit, which takes a bit of the bite away.

He said, "Aren't you glad you called back?"


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Yet another "I should have checked my credit card charges" thread. Wonder what the count is?

Assuming it's technically possible, it would be nice of TiVo to refund charges for TiVo's that don't phone home going back some reasonable maximum period, say 6 months. But nothing obligates them to be that nice.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You should go into your TiVo account and check billing periodically. This is what I do to make sure any past or present bills are correct. Although the only monthly billing I have is $6.95 for a Roamio Basic.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We've seen these threads before. Best case they will refund you the last 3 months. That's the max their system will allow.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Best bet, just purchase lifetime from day 1.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

$200 lifetime is good enough in my opinion, I say take it and be done with it.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

keep in mind that TiVo was paying costs even if you weren't using the service. the guide data is not free, for example.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JosephB said:


> keep in mind that TiVo was paying costs even if you weren't using the service. the guide data is not free, for example.


Any why would TiVo spend the money to set up a system to see if the TiVo was calling in, as some people have a 2nd or 3rd home and may unplug their electronics when not in one of their homes, and expect it to work when they went to that home, the best answer is Lifetime so you will never have these problems.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow! You didn't even bother to cancel your subscription. That's anew low for this type of complaint against tivo.



JuryDuty said:


> *As I indicated above, it's not entirely.* But:
> 
> 1. Their systems should be smart enough to realize that if a Tivo isn't active for 2 YEARS that maybe the person shouldn't be paying for updates.


No it shouldn't be. It is 100% your responsibility to know what you are being billed for - 100%



> And more importantly:
> 
> 2. When I called and said, "My Tivo died, I want a new one," they should have taken it as a cue to cancel the old one.


No they shouldn't have. Your should have specifically canceled your Tivo. 
Everything you say tivo should have done is entirely your responsibility. You should take responsibility for your own negligence rather than trying to find someone else to blame.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Why is this TiVos fault?


For the same reason that they remove the Lifetime MSD, on a second box, if a box with lifetime hasn't called in within a certain period of time.

Funny how they catch a box that hasn't called in when it benefits them, but they "don't" catch it, and send an email when they are making money on a box that doesn't even access their service.

I do agree that it's the end user's responsibility to check and manage their bills, but couldn't help but state that the knife only cuts the consumer in this type of situation...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

DCIFRTHS said:


> .........
> Funny how they catch a box that hasn't called in when it benefits them, but they "don't" catch it, and send an email when they are making money on a box that doesn't even access their service.
> ........


 Are you suggesting that the Golden Rule, although universally embraced in principle, is often not practiced (by either individuals or corporations)? I'm shocked!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DCIFRTHS said:


> For the same reason that they remove the Lifetime MSD, on a second box, if a box with lifetime hasn't called in within a certain period of time.
> 
> Funny how they catch a box that hasn't called in when it benefits them, but they "don't" catch it, and send an email when they are making money on a box that doesn't even access their service.
> 
> I do agree that it's the end user's responsibility to check and manage their bills, but couldn't help but state that the knife only cuts the consumer in this type of situation...


TiVo does take away the MSD of a box that has not called in for six months, but not the status of that TiVo, if it had Lifetime before it will still have Lifetime when the TiVo calls back in, any any time in the future, as for monthly people, that not TiVo job to know when you want to cancel your monthly service, that your job.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JuryDuty said:


> *As I indicated above, it's not entirely.* But:
> 
> 1. Their systems should be smart enough to realize that if a Tivo isn't active for 2 YEARS that maybe the person shouldn't be paying for updates.


Um no, their system is smart enough to know when it has a customer that doesn't pay attention to their bank account. They love these.

Ya gotta love these rants where people admit to issues entirely their own fault then blame Tivo for not compensating them for the problem.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

dlfl said:


> Are you suggesting that the Golden Rule, although universally embraced in principle, is often not practiced (by either individuals or corporations)? I'm shocked!


I am, and you should be.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

For corporations the golden rule is restated thusly: He who gets the gold first makes the rules!

TiVo is like anybody else; if you give them money for a while, they get used to it and will presume they have a right to keep it.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, on the one hand, it is very clear and unambiguous and in plain language the TiVo will continue to charge and they require the consumer to call and cancel any monthly or annual payments. Also, it would have been better had one inquired as to the status of the older TiVo unit, specifically, that it won't any longer incur charges. No one is safe to assume any company is always going to do what seems logical to us or "the right thing."

And one could make the case that requiring the consumer to cancel or change charges for a service to a TiVo reduces confusion by TiVo ending service only to have an angry consumer complain to TiVo that they did not want service ended, or perhaps, someone wants to maintain the lower monthly charge on a TiVo and knowingly will pay for some months until they reconnect the TiVo at the new home or room or whatever, and this preserves the cheaper, superior rate and status of the box.

However, I do understand some people being confused. Consider that TiVo won't assume you want service ended on a box and avoid creating problems for the customers. Is there a class action suit in all this? Maybe. and Arbitration is not necessarily good for the company, either, and a Class Action is exempt from any requirement of a consumer to Arbitration as per agreement. The best solution I can think of is TiVo sending emails asking if a subscriber wants to continue service on the box or verbally ask the consumer on the phone if they still want service on the box when upgrading, and it is clear CSR's are _TRAINED_ NOT to mention that because any reasonable person would. But such disclosure would reduce the amount of $$ TiVo reels in for those who are less than savvy consumers. IF some one ever decides to take the legal route, in the end, one could imagine the FTC could settle for TiVo sending email notice and verbal "Disclosure" at the time of upgrade. An example of a verbal disclosure: 
_*"Further, TiVo will continue to charge annual or monthly fees for the TiVo service on all TiVo DVR's on your account including but not limited to the DVR that qualifies for this upgrade indefinitely unless either now or some time in the future you tell us to stop doing so. If you wish, we can send the disclosures to an email address for your perusal before accepting the terms of the upgrade."*_

No consumer has decided to go the distance on this, but if they did, we could see TiVo settling with the FTC for charging fees for devices people no longer use. The point being that the consumer is reminded of the terms of the original agreement at the time of upgrade, a point at which a consumer might well wish to end service on the old TiVo box. Further, I could imagine the FTC to require TiVo to email owners of TiVo boxes that have not "phoned home" for a period of months to confirm these consumers wish to continue the monthly or annual payments for these boxes, and, of course, TiVo would have it on record those who wished to continue paying for the service on a box not being used and cover themselves that no replay to the email will allow charges to continue. This type of charge is the kind of stuff the FTC slam dunks, and have forced similar settlements.

This is all speculation, but if someone went the mile to peruse this, I do believe the above would be the settlement. However, TiVo's anemic subscriber numbers help in making the above less likely.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So the government needs to treat the people like children? Like they can't do anything themselves?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> So the government needs to treat the people like children? Like they can't do anything themselves?


Yes, according to Obama.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TiVo has no more obligation to stop service on an active TiVo than say Comcast has to stop your cable service if you stop watching TV or Netflix to stop billing you for their streaming service because your stopped using it. This class action is nutty, people have to know somewhat what there are doing and what their paying for, it is not the government or any company that should save you from yourself. We are talking about what, a few $100 dollars, I don't like paying for things I don't use but it is up to me to cancel, not up the anybody else. I know of no monthly system of payment that has an automatic cancelation system built in should you stop using the service and not tell the company.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lessd said:


> TiVo has no more obligation to stop service on an active TiVo than say Comcast has to stop your cable service if you stop watching TV or Netflix to stop billing you for their streaming service because your stopped using it. This class action is nutty, people have to know somewhat what there are doing and what their paying for, it is not the government or any company that should save you from yourself. We are talking about what, a few $100 dollars, I don't like paying for things I don't use but it is up to me to cancel, not up the anybody else. I know of no monthly system of payment that has an automatic cancelation system built in should you stop using the service and not tell the company.


I think the crux of it was that he DID tell them that his old TiVo crapped out and was requesting a deal in something new or a transfer or some such, so he proceeded to ass=u+me that they'd understand that particular TiVo wouldn't be using service anymore, since it was dead.

Not saying he's right, just that's the given scenario.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

See, ignorance CAN be an excuse! 

Verizon customer charged $1,500 for nonexistent POTS line

http://www.fiercetelecom.com/story/.../2015-08-25?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> See, ignorance CAN be an excuse!
> 
> Verizon customer charged $1,500 for nonexistent POTS line
> 
> http://www.fiercetelecom.com/story/.../2015-08-25?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal


At least the customer *said* she canceled.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> See, ignorance CAN be an excuse!
> 
> Verizon customer charged $1,500 for nonexistent POTS line
> 
> http://www.fiercetelecom.com/story/.../2015-08-25?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal


Not very similar. In 2010 Verizon just added a charge for a non-existing 2nd phone line onto their bill. Yes they had had a second line 10 years earlier but I don't think too many people think they need to worry about a company starting to bill them again for a service that had been shut off (and not billed) for 10 years.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Not very similar. In 2010 Verizon just added a charge for a non-existing 2nd phone line onto their bill. Yes they had had a second line 10 years earlier but I don't think too many people think they need to worry about a company starting to bill them again for a service that had been shut off (and not billed) for 10 years.


The OP said:
*So I discovered today that when I upgraded to Tivo Roamio 2 years ago, they didn't cancel my old unit. Monthly, I've been paying for TWO units--my new and old one--both $15 each. That means I've paid nearly $350 on a unit that hasn't even been active.
*

What did the TiVo CSR think about the word upgrade, did the OP use the word upgrade, does the word upgrade mean without question I not going to use the old TiVo anymore ? Unless we know the exact words that went on between both parties we can't know how much fault (if any) TiVo has in this billing situation. 
Whenever I make any change with any service I check that the change was made correctly, like changing your cell phone service or cable service. Over the years I have found errors and corrected them, but within the first billing month, not a year or two years later.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lessd said:


> The OP said:
> *So I discovered today that when I upgraded to Tivo Roamio 2 years ago, they didn't cancel my old unit. Monthly, I've been paying for TWO units--my new and old one--both $15 each. That means I've paid nearly $350 on a unit that hasn't even been active.
> *
> 
> ...


Without knowing the exact conversation the OP had with TiVo, I can not judge if TiVo should have canceled the service on the old unit or not. So I have no way of knowing if TiVo is in the wrong or not. That said I think it is a person responsibility to check their own credit card bills and verify the purchase are valid, I can understand maybe missing it for a few months but 2 years is a long time.

The Verizon issue/article is completely different. 10 years after the persons second line had been canceled and shut off, Verizon just decides to start charging for the second line again and likely wasn't even providing the second dial tone as that would have taken some action that would have likely involved the home owner. Again perhaps the person should have question the increase in their bill allot sooner, but based on the info in the article Verizon was clearly in the wrong.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Dude.. I would check your CC and bank statements.

No excuse for that, should check every month.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, according to Obama.


Oh please 

Edit: Were you kidding?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

IIRC, which I may not be because this was a long time ago:
I lost a 6.95 monthly rate because one of my lifetime boxes hadn't called in for a period of time. I don't remember how long that period was. That's TiVo's policy, and that's the way it goes. BTW, I still have another lifetime box on the billing account (another old S3).

Summary of above paragraph: I lost my discounted rate because my lifetime box hadn't called in.

Now: The OP states that he was continuously billed for a box that hadn't called in FOR TWO YEARS.
Seriously? Is there really no one here, besides me, that sees a problem with the TiVo billing system here?

Again, I want to reiterate that we are all responsible for our own bills, and the OP should have caught this error - ultimately it is the OP's fault. I'm not letting him off the hook either.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Oh please


Yep, *BIG* "Gubment"!



DCIFRTHS said:


> .......Edit: Were you kidding?


Not in the slightest.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Yep, *BIG* "Gubment"!
> 
> Not in the slightest.


Then I feel sorry for you...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Then I feel sorry for you...


No reason. You should feel sorry for this country and where it's headed instead!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> No reason. You should feel sorry for this country and where it's headed instead!


I stand corrected. I feel sorry for *me* that there are people that share your opinion regarding who is responsible for the state of this country.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I stand corrected. I feel sorry for me that there are people that share your opinion regarding who is responsible for the state of this country.


I'm starting to think YOU'RE the one who's kidding now!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Now: The OP states that he was continuously billed for a box that hadn't called in FOR TWO YEARS.
> Seriously? Is there really no one here, besides me, that sees a problem with the TiVo billing system here?


Not really, no. Sounds like good business to maximize profit to me, and it's not uncommon. Stuff like this happens with every consumer subscription-based business, but people always think corps should bend over backwards to take care of them after their own negligence. The corp could do it as a customer goodwill thing but it's not something that anyone should demand.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi gentlemen,
I recall being told that in polite company, it is poor form to discuss politics or religion and for good reason.
This forum is "lightly" monitored at best for off topic and inappropriate posts, but this does not excuse that burden, and I think this places the burden on the individual for restraint. 
In many forums, inappropriate and off topic posts are quickly deleted and threads which drift and mainly call for value judgements are quickly closed as having "run it's course." 
Sometimes I wish these forums were more closely monitored.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi gentlemen, I recall being told that in polite company, it is poor form to discuss politics or religion and for good reason. This forum is "lightly" monitored at best for off topic and inappropriate posts, but this does not excuse that burden, and I think this places the burden on the individual for restraint. In many forums, inappropriate and off topic posts are quickly deleted and threads which drift and mainly call for value judgements are quickly closed as having "run it's course." Sometimes I wish these forums were more closely monitored.


Agreed and I apologize! (You should've went directly to moderators and reported this, so technically your post is also off topic though, haha!  )


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Agreed and I apologize! (You should've *gone* directly to moderators and reported this, so technically your post is also off topic though, haha!  )


Your post is off-topic, too. And so is this one. I'm going to report myself to the moderator now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ej42137 said:


> Your post is off-topic, too. And so is this one. I'm going to report myself to the moderator now.


Damn grammar police, I'm reporting you too!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi gentlemen,
> I recall being told that in polite company, it is poor form to discuss politics or religion and for good reason.
> This forum is "lightly" monitored at best for off topic and inappropriate posts, but this does not excuse that burden, and I think this places the burden on the individual for restraint.
> In many forums, inappropriate and off topic posts are quickly deleted and threads which drift and mainly call for value judgements are quickly closed as having "run it's course."
> Sometimes I wish these forums were more closely monitored.


Agreed, and I apologize.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

DCIFRTHS said:


> IIRC, which I may not be because this was a long time ago:
> I lost a 6.95 monthly rate because one of my lifetime boxes hadn't called in for a period of time. I don't remember how long that period was. That's TiVo's policy, and that's the way it goes. BTW, I still have another lifetime box on the billing account (another old S3).
> 
> Summary of above paragraph: I lost my discounted rate because my lifetime box hadn't called in.
> ...


Good point. IF your box stops calling in for x months then they should stop charging you. (They don't count old Tivos that haven't phoned home in ~6 months in their subscriber numbers in their financial reports after all. )

But realize Tivo's back office systems and procedures are ancient. They haven't really updated that stuff in 15 years I bet. Their retail customer base is probably smaller today than back then so why bother?

Also one CSR does not make Tivo policy. (You're) playing CSR roulette when you call Tivo. But it's free to play except for your time. And (so) you can play as many times as you like. If you lose the first time then play again later. You might win.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Now: The OP states that he was continuously billed for a box that hadn't called in FOR TWO YEARS.
> Seriously? Is there really no one here, besides me, that sees a problem with the TiVo billing system here?


Why should tivo be expected to take on the burden of deciding what a customer's intentions must be?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Why should tivo be expected to take on the burden of deciding what a customer's intentions must be?


Also what cut off should TiVo use 6 month, 1 year, two years ? Most CC expire within two to three years so unless the OP just got a new card how did it last two years with TiVo.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Why should tivo be expected to take on the burden of deciding what a customer's intentions must be?


I'm not expecting them to make the decision.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Also what cut off should TiVo use 6 month, 1 year, two years ? Most CC expire within two to three years so unless the OP just got a new card how did it last two years with TiVo.


I've got several cards that had four years until expiration.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I have a lot of accounts like Netflix that don't even blink when my current CC expires. They just add a few years to the date and keep on billing. Come to think of it, when my last card expired not ONE company had any problems continuing to bill me (even EZTag, and their computer systems are ancient).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> I have a lot of accounts like Netflix that don't even blink when my current CC expires. They just add a few years to the date and keep on billing. Come to think of it, when my last card expired not ONE company had any problems continuing to bill me (even EZTag, and their computer systems are ancient).


When my cards go out of date I get many E-Mailes to fix the issue, The CC co told me that monthly bulling like Netflix can go on for about two to three months on the old date.


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi gentlemen,
> I recall being told that in polite company, it is poor form to discuss politics or religion and for good reason.
> This forum is "lightly" monitored at best for off topic and inappropriate posts, but this does not excuse that burden, and I think this places the burden on the individual for restraint.
> In many forums, inappropriate and off topic posts are quickly deleted and threads which drift and mainly call for value judgements are quickly closed as having "run it's course."
> Sometimes I wish these forums were more closely monitored.


Well stated, and much needed on this forum. I care as much about certain forum members' political and religious beliefs as I do about the color and consistency of their most recent bowel movement.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

namwoljr said:


> Well stated, and much needed on this forum. I care as much about certain forum members' political and religious beliefs as I do about the color and consistency of their most recent bowel movement.


Damn, and I was just about to post about how firm and brown it was too!


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

if companies had to stop charging people who do not actually use their service all gyms would go out of business.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

randyb359 said:


> if companies had to stop charging people who do not actually use their service all gyms would go out of business.


And one must forget about AOL as people started to cancle their service, they kept up the charging causing many people to pull their hare out trying to stop the charges, in general if you call TiVo to cancle your monthly service *AND* get a case number, your good, but just don't take the next 3 months free as may offer.

Now as to politics, religion, and ones most recent bowel movement, talk about Thread crap that is way off topic


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lessd said:


> And one must forget about AOL as people started to cancle their service, *they kept up the charging causing many people to pull their hare out trying to stop the charges, *in general if you call TiVo to cancle your monthly service AND get a case number, your good, but just don't take the next 3 months free as may offer. Now as to politics, religion, and ones most recent bowel movement, talk about Thread crap that is way off topic


I wonder if all their clients were magicians that had to pull their "hare" out of their hats? If so, then the magicians probably earned their fees for such amazing feats! 

I'm sure I can find a way to make those things relevant to this thread if you'd like lessd?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Now: The OP states that he was continuously billed for a box that hadn't called in FOR TWO YEARS.
> Seriously? Is there really no one here, besides me, that sees a problem with the TiVo billing system here?





DCIFRTHS said:


> scandia101 said:
> 
> 
> > Why should tivo be expected to take on the burden of deciding what a customer's intentions must be?
> ...


Then what's the problem with the Tivo billing system?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Then what's the problem with the Tivo billing system?


*None!! *Unless one gets a case number for cancellation of TiVo service, TiVo keeps billing, and should, as it is not TiVo job to figure out what a customer wants with an active monthly TiVo. The TiVo offer of a three month free extension is the only problem I see, as one can forget to call after three months and the TiVo monthly billing starts again.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Then what's the problem with the Tivo billing system?





lessd said:


> *None!! *Unless one gets a case number for cancellation of TiVo service, TiVo keeps billing, and should, as it is not TiVo job to figure out what a customer wants with an active monthly TiVo. The TiVo offer of a three month free extension is the only problem I see, as one can forget to call after three months and the TiVo monthly billing starts again.


It alerts users when it can't get paid, but not when billing for a device that isn't using its services. An email is all it would take to make things right.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DCIFRTHS said:


> It alerts users when it can't get paid, but not when billing for a device that isn't using its services. An email is all it would take to make things right.


If one is not looking at his charges, that person may not take the time to read an E-Mail from TiVo, one would think one would pay more attention to ones CC charges than what could be a marketing E-Mail from TiVo.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> It alerts users when it can't get paid, but not when billing for a device that isn't using its services. An email is all it would take to make things right.


So you do want them to second guess customer intentions


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> So you do want them to second guess customer intentions


Why not; as people want TiVo to do great things, knowing what someone wants by TiVo AI, great product.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If people are okay with TiVo taking advantage of the mathematically challenged by selling them extended warranties, why are they getting upset with the corporation taking advantage of people who don't check their credit card statements?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> So you do want them to second guess customer intentions


I guess it's possible that one might mistakenly interpret my statement that way.

I'm done with this discussion.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ej42137 said:


> If people are okay with TiVo taking advantage of the mathematically challenged by selling them extended warranties, why are they getting upset with the corporation taking advantage of people who don't check their credit card statements?


It's not even that in this particular case. For this case the question would be _...why are they getting upset with the corporation taking advantage of people who don't bother to cancel their subscription?_


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I'm done with this discussion.


I would hope so.


----------

